# [qdbus] mi fa piantare la grafica [risolto]

## cloc3

desolante. mi capita in una sola delle mie installazioni:

```

aspi2 cloc3 # cat .xsession-errors

startkde: Starting up...

/usr/bin/startkde: line 284:  2438 Istruzione non consentita qdbus > /dev/null 2> /dev/null

startkde: Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?

```

sotto ci sta un errore misterioso, nei log di sistema:

```

aspi2 cloc3 # grep -rH qdbus /var/log/everything/current 

/var/log/everything/current:Apr 05 23:16:21 [kernel] [  586.545475] qdbus[2438] trap invalid opcode ip:7fe625b00f03 sp:7fffc4929320 error:0 in libQtCore.so.4.8.1[7fe625a43000+2c8000]

```

il downgrade delle qt, con tutta la ricostruizione delle dipendenze, non mi ha aiutato e sono incapace di ripristinare l'usabilità del sistema.

almeno, esiste un dannato modo di comandare a kde che prosegua il login, infischinadosene delle paturnie di dbus?

----------

## ago

Può sembrare una soluzione un po' drastica, ma hai provato con un utente ex-novo magari dopo aver ricompilato anche world?

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

> Può sembrare una soluzione un po' drastica, ma hai provato con un utente ex-novo magari dopo aver ricompilato anche world?

 

Ahia!:

```

s939 / # grep -rH march=native /var/db/pkg/|wc -l

770

```

forse esiste una soluzione un po' meno drastica della tua, ma non tanto, tanto, tanto.

temo di avere modificato le CFLAGS per un singolo ebuild che faceva le bizze, qualche giorno fa, senza ripristinare la configurazione di base della installazione.

si tratta di un sistema costruito per una chiavetta usb, che deve girare su una macchina diversa da quella originale. il native è del tutto fuori luogo.

edit: confermo: usavo cflags diverse daquelle che credevo di avere impostato.

----------

